# Lever from Mike arrived today



## Bryan Bennett (10 Sep 2013)

The lever I ordered from Mike has just arrived,the end of the thread is like Scrimper's knob threaded right to the end.If Scrimper was using his Hegner Quick Clamp and not having a problem it should be fine for me.I don't think that Scrimper was aware that Martin's and my screws were slightly different to his.

Bryan


----------



## scrimper (10 Sep 2013)

Indeed I have been using my q/r clamp since I bought the machine in 1999 and never had a problem I always leave the blade clamp a little loose in the holder by tightening the top retaining bolt then undoing it slightly, to date it has not fallen out nor caused any problems. 

FWIW I always use the Q/R clamp whatever I am cutting.


----------



## martinka (10 Sep 2013)

Let us know how it works for you, Bryan.

Martin.


----------



## martinka (10 Sep 2013)

Bryan, I just spotted this thread from last year. The simple ideas are the best. Scroll down a bit.
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/topic65423.html


----------



## Bryan Bennett (10 Sep 2013)

Hi Martin I had seen the post from last year,Scrimpers Q/C knob was different to ours and he has used it since 1999 and had left the knurled screw on the top arm a little loose and it had worked for him.I must say that the guy that had drilled the side of the knob and put a round pin in to be able to tighten the knob was a very good idea.I have used it a little today and if I get a problem I will let you know.

Bryan


----------



## ChrisR (10 Sep 2013)

martinka":3eqafebg said:


> Bryan, I just spotted this thread from last year. The simple ideas are the best. Scroll down a bit.
> https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/topic65423.html



Martin.

I like that idea, at the moment I have a good grip, but when it fails, as it will, I will carry out that modification.

One other thing I did with my quick clamp from the very start, was to paint the bright alloy knob, black. As anything moving quickly in front of my eyes, very quickly gives me a near unbearable ache in my left eye.

I also have an angle- poise magnifying lamp which almost blocks the view of the top arm movement. (The magnifying lens being blocked off).

I found I had this eye problem back in the early 1960’s when those first ping-pong type video games came out.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Mike Wingate (11 Sep 2013)

That is my modification on the QR. When I bought my Hegner a few decades ago, I also bought blade clamps with slots for regular and fine blades. Less tightening up and a better grip without breaking blades. Still a terrific machine.


----------



## scrimper (11 Sep 2013)

I also bought blade holders supposedly with different sized slots but they all look the same to me now and try as I might I don't know which are which!


----------



## Mike Wingate (11 Sep 2013)

A thick blade will not fit into a fine blade holder. Feeler gauge?


----------



## ChrisR (11 Sep 2013)

I only have the standard blade clamps with the bigger, (wider) slot, but these will hold all blades from 0 to 12 and above.

This was the useful type of advice you would receive from the previous Hegner, UK dealer, (sorry I keep forgetting his name). 
When I put an order in for both sizes of clamps, he advised that the one size would hold all blades, he was correct, that’s customer service at its best, a true gentleman. =D> 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## martinka (11 Sep 2013)

I have four clamps that measure 0.021", 0.023", 0.025" and 0.027". The first and last are close matches to the Hegner spares - 0.5mm (0.020") & 0.7mm (0.028") No idea what the middle two are.

Martin.


----------



## scrimper (11 Sep 2013)

ChrisR":16b4othw said:


> I only have the standard blade clamps with the bigger, (wider) slot, but these will hold all blades from 0 to 12 and above.
> 
> This was the useful type of advice you would receive from the previous Hegner, UK dealer, (sorry I keep forgetting his name).
> When I put an order in for both sizes of clamps, he advised that the one size would hold all blades, he was correct, that’s customer service at its best, a true gentleman. =D>
> ...



Was his name Roger Buse? I think he is the one I spoke to when I bought my saw. He also did a video entitled "Getting started with the scroll saw", he supplied a free copy when I bought my Hegner from him.
As you say he was a true Gentleman, Shame he stopped selling the Hegners.


----------



## ChrisR (11 Sep 2013)

Thanks, Scrimper.

Yes that’s the gentleman.

I think the reason that Roger sold up, was because his wife, who was also very helpful to customers and his right hand man, sadly passed away suddenly. I think he only kept the business going for a short while after that, possibly to tie up any loose ends ?.

Regards.

Chris R.


----------



## scrimper (11 Sep 2013)

ChrisR":2492y4jw said:


> I think the reason that Roger sold up, was because his wife, who was also very helpful to customers and his right hand man, sadly passed away suddenly. I think he only kept the business going for a short while after that, possibly to tie up any loose ends ?.
> Chris R.



Oh, What a shame, poor man. Sadly we experienced a similar occurrence in our family business which resulted in closure.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (13 Sep 2013)

I am reasonably happy with the Lever from Mike,to be fair Mike did say that it would cost about $6 to ship it,the price was$6.55,in our money £4.13p.I could have bought a similar one here a lot cheaper.It looks like I bought my Hegner from the gentleman that you all are referring to,I was camping in the Kent area and I went to a Industrial park in Hailsham and bought it there.They were doing a woodworking show in the Midlands and they brought up the stand up for me to collect at the show.Just for reference my Multicut 1 is machine No 926477 and there is a sticker on top of the motor with the Hailsham telephone number on it.

Bryan


----------



## Bryan Bennett (14 Sep 2013)

I have used the lever today and I prefer the lever to the knob.I find that it clamps the blade tighter.To be fair one member drilled the knob and inserted a small rod of steel in the side of the knob which made it like a lever.That would have been a cheaper way to have done the job,I made the choice to buy the lever and for me it was probably the right decision. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## Bryan Bennett (14 Sep 2013)

I have used the lever today and I prefer the lever to the knob.I find that it clamps the blade tighter.To be fair one member drilled the knob and inserted a small rod of steel in the side of the knob which made it like a lever.That would have been a cheaper way to have done the job,I made the choice to buy the lever and for me it was probably the right decision. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## martinka (15 Sep 2013)

Nice one, Bryan. If it works for you, that's all that matters.

Martin


----------



## Bryan Bennett (15 Sep 2013)

Martin just to let you know,I have used the Hegner again today for a couple of hours.I must admit that the more I use the lever the more I like it.I am putting very little pressure on the blade but it is holding the blade very well.The verdict for me is a success.

=D> Bryan


----------

